# any1 in the south of ireland ????



## kitty3 (Jun 30, 2012)

hi  
just wondering if many on here from the south of ireland ??
im reading posts from all you lovely ladies chatting about clinics , docs etc...
was just looking to chat to any1 who has experance with docs , in the south and how they got on


----------



## gracefulannie (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi Kitty3

I had been wondering the same.  I'm based in the Dublin area.  Are you with a clinic?  We've been with HARI for a few months now.


----------



## kitty3 (Jun 30, 2012)

hi  
i was with dr boyd in the mater private when i was younger and found him great 
was at the hari with a doc called , machano ?? i think but really didnt like him or his attitude 
im now attending blanchardstown hos with my underactive thyroid and they have refered me to obgyn there but  dont know who it wil be yet 
i was in drogheda hos few times but felt like they hadnt a clue, they told me i didnt have pcos , wheni did lol
ahh well hoping this new one will be able to do something with usd 
how are you finding the hari ??


----------



## gracefulannie (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi Kitty3

Sounds like you've been on quite a journey so far!  I'm not sure about the HARI at the moment.  Our experience has been very mixed.  I'd be interested to hear from anyone else about the other clinics in the area.  It's hard to know where to go - and expensive too!


----------



## kitty3 (Jun 30, 2012)

as far as i now , im about 99.9 % sure that there is no treatment with the medical card 
well when i say treatment i mean ivf etc , but it does cover some drugs like clomid, which isnt that expencive anyway 
i have a medical card and because its taking soo long   to get anywhere im tryen to save to go private 
depending on what level of treatment you need ive heard the sims are very good, but then again others say they didnt like it
im with you when u say its confusen , cause it is all these clinics and how do we figure out which one is the best


----------



## gracefulannie (Jul 5, 2012)

I know people who are with SIMS and like them.  They do seem a bit more expensive but they give test results, etc over the phone so you're not paying for additional visits.  I've also heard they have a good success rate.  We're thinking of moving there, as although HARI have been ok, they Haven't seemed very proactive for us. Any thoughts on where you'll go?


----------



## BernardsGirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi girls,
Havn't been on here in a while but I'm attending sims since Oct 2011. I've had 2 FETS first one got  a BFP but it didn't go anywhere  
"2nd one was  a BFN....looks like we have implantation issues. Personally I have no issues with Sims, Very professional and easy to deal with.


----------



## kitty3 (Jun 30, 2012)

hi all
its seems the sims are the leading clinic in the ireland , i was talking to a lady who went to clane hospital in co kildare 
she didnt have anything good to say about them and has since swiched and gone aboard...
maybe it was just bad for her hard to know....i know this is a bit of a vague questain but what would the rough est cost of ivf at the sims dublin be ??


----------



## mayaraifa (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi there ladies!

I've moved over here from the surrogacy thread.  Long story... I'm in Dublin.  So it's good to be linking up with others in the Republic of Ireland.  We are now starting down the road of donor egg ivf, in the Czech Republic.  I am 46 and my husband is 49.  We've never done IVF before.  Scared.  We are going with RePromed who are in the Beacon Clinic and they work with the Cube Clinic in Prague.  It's not cheap - it's €6000 to Cube and €1500 to RePromed.  I've done a lot of research.  We were investigating SIMS.  For DE IVF, it was going to be €12000 for one cycle.  Although I have no negative opinion of SIMS, I believe they mainly do own egg IVF and less of DE.  Therefore, we wanted to go with a clinic that specialises in DE IVF.  I'd love to touch base with people, especially if you ahve any good advice as we get going on this road.

Hugs
M


----------



## kitty3 (Jun 30, 2012)

oh best of luck mayaraifa    
with my ex husband he had no sperm so we would have had to use donor
we were haven problems without being told that and shortly after that we  ended, i felt sad for him he had big issues with ds
from the lil bit of looking into it that i did the costs were really high if usen ds and even bloody higher for de
when are you starting your tx ??
fingers crossed u get ur bfp  
thankfully by new partner has no problems at all, doesnt even drink or smoke  
its just all down to me  
but we gotta be postive !!!


----------



## BernardsGirl (Oct 31, 2011)

kitty3 said:


> i know this is a bit of a vague questain but what would the rough est cost of ivf at the sims dublin be ??


Kitty: For a full cycle of IVF it costs 4,600. Now that includes your scans/egg retrival and transfer. Also bear in mind that if you get plenty of embies to freeze from that cycle,you won't have to go a through a full cycle until you have used up your frozen embies. A frozen transfer is much cheaper around €1,300.The likelyhood is that you will pay more then the 4,600 because you will need bloods done etc and some bloods can be done at your GP to keep costs down.
If you look on their website under "treatment programms" you will see the full price list!


----------



## kitty3 (Jun 30, 2012)

thanks a mil bernardsgirl  
ill go have a look now


----------



## mayaraifa (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey there Kitty3

Thanks for your good wishes.  To be honest, it's sort of really scary.  We have been through the adoption assessment process and have our declaration from the adoption authority.  But then, because it takes so long (years on waiting lists, years we probably don't have given our ages), we started looking at surrogacy in India.  After a lot of research, legal fees paid to our solicitor to ensure everything was legit and money spent on flights to India, it all fell through because we were honest and put down on our visa application why we were travelling to India.  They refused the visa and everything came to a halt.  Then, we decided to look at DE IVF.  So really, we've done this all in reverse!  It's scary when I read on forums about how many attempts at IVF couples have tried that haven't been successful.  There's a part of me wonders are we mad to be trying this.  But, we would kick ourselves if we went past the age limit and hadn't at least tried it once or twice.
Anyway, I guess that's enough of a mini-moan for now!  Have you been long on this journey yourself?

Love, love, love
M


----------



## kitty3 (Jun 30, 2012)

hey  
i think the most important thing is to stay postive 
ive read people getting lucky their first time with ivf and for others they try 7 or 8 times with no luck 
at least you can say that you have looked at all options 
i was told i had pcos at 16 and have bits and pieces done since then 
they have put me back on meds again and im waiting to start clomid again , i had it when i was younger but didnt work for me
if they cant get me to ovulate the ill be looking at ivf myself , but it all times soo much time and soo much money !!
is the beacon clinic in dundrum area?? i must look it up


----------



## mayaraifa (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey Kitty

Yeah, the Beacon is in Sandyford.  It's the whole Beacon Hospital area.  The Beacon itself seems to have a Fertility Clinic of its own.  But that's not who we're with.  There's a private clinic up there called ReproMed.  They are a shared care service working with Cube in Prague.  So it's pricey enough but our consultant is very nice so far and gets good reports from other patients.  All we can do is - as you say - stay positive.


----------



## BernardsGirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Mayaraifa: Sorry your surrogacy fell through because of that damm visa  
Hopefully you will be successful with DE. Keep positive and hopefully it won't be long before you are celebrating a BFP


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Girls
I'm not in the South of Ireland but wanted to suggest the new Care facility in Dublin.  The Dr who is lead clinician was formerly in Origin -Dr Sandra Brett and we had our first cycle under her guidance in Origin in the North.  She is an excellent Dr who is extremely thorough.  We would have went back to Origin after our first cycle to her only she had decided to leave but I must say we were both impressed by her.  Care in the UK seems to be really progressive and from looking in these forums appears to have a very good reputation.  We might go to her for our next cycle if our FET doesn't work.....


----------



## kitty3 (Jun 30, 2012)

thanks for the info 
im gona google them now ...
best of luck with ur next cycle


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

hi Mayaraifa

i have had many attempts at ivf and went to czech rep for donor eggs as well, im actually going back in oct again, this will be my 8th or 9th transfer  all bfn or m/c so far, we really wanted to do surrogacy this yr but because of the whole legal situation we are scared that if it resulted in a baby the irish govt wouldnt let us bring them home, knowing our luck we would be one of those couples who they would make an example off, i really really really wish we had 100,000 euro to go to usa where i know couples have gone and have gotton a birth cert and passport really handy and have no issues coming home, we have spend close to 45000 over the last 10yrs on ivf and no success, i have pcos and immune issues, hope you have good luck out ther i was at reprofit and zlin for my treatmens but prefer reprofit.

rosebud


----------



## kitty3 (Jun 30, 2012)

hi rosebud  
wow sounds like you have been through a lot 
i really hope all goes well for you in oct     
we have decided to go to sims for a consalt just to see what they tell us 
we are thinking we might be able to beg borrow or steal the cash for a treatment


----------



## mayaraifa (Feb 24, 2012)

Dear Rosebud

Thank you for sharing your story with us here.  It really does sound like you've been through the wringer, both you and your husband no doubt.  I don't know what can be said.  Other than I wish you so much warmth from the universe and whatever you hold precious.  This is a really tough road each of us are travelling.  It is made easier by the caring messages from other forum friends.    

I really admire that you have put so much of yourself into this.  I have told myself and my husband that we should try no more than 3 times.  But, once we're on the road, I don't know if I'll be able to stick with that conviction.

We still haven't heard from the clinic in Prague as yet.  I think we've to wait till we get the results of the DNA fragmentation test and my day 21 progesterone test.  So maybe another 2 weeks or so.  Then, I believe the clinic shuts down for a fortnight in August.  So I think we won't start my meds till the middle of August, then travelling in September all going well (fingers crossed!).  I'm a bit nervous about the meds.  Do they tend to make you very emotional?  Remember, we're doing DE, so not egg retrieval meds for me.  Just synchronising cycles.  Any advice about experiences of this method would be great!

Anyway, luck, luck, luck and love to all out there.

M


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi Ladies,
New to this site but have found it helpful.  I am based in Dublin too.  I did two IVF cycles in the Hari in Oct '10 and second in Feb '11. No joy!!! Told no point in trying again.  Donor suggested.  The cost of the Sims I found to be off the scale.  Visited with Declan Keane and we decided to go with DT in CUBE in Prague.  I am pulling my hair out at the moment.  Twelve days post transfer   . If I had known about CUBE before I went to Hair I think hubby and I would have travelled there for just straight forward IVF never mind donor.  A super clinic, brand new and very professional.  Know people who have gone to the Hari and Sims and being honest seems to have been mistakes made in both places.  Thankfully we were able to keep costs down by going direct to CUBE and using Kent Ayers in the Beacon for scans, bloods, prescriptions etc.  

Best of Luck everyone


----------



## Mrs_B24 (Jun 5, 2010)

Hiya i was with cork they have the highest success in the country and are cheaper than others 3750 or ivf.
They are thougogh and professional and extremely nice and supportive. I gotmy bfp yesteray two yrs ago and now have 2 gorgeous 16month old twin. Boys.
I cant recommend them enough there they are fab 
Good luck to all x


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi ladies, do you mind if I hop on this thread  

I have recently moved to Co. Cavan from England. My partner is irish and was in England for 17 years. We have moved to give our boys (and ourselves) a slower pace of life and more freedom. I am homesick at times but have no regrets about our decision, and my boys are so happy  . We are planning an FET cycle very soon. We will be going back to Oxford for treatment as our embryos are there and we trust the team completely. I know this is a bit premature but does anyone know how easy it is to have a home birth in Ireland? I still can't get my head around the health service here, despite being a nurse  , and can't seem to work out what the HSE provides for free. I had DS1 at home and would love to do the same if I am lucky enough to get pregnant again


----------



## tiagreen26 (Aug 16, 2012)

i am in the HARI myself and have found all the staff very nice. had egg collection tuesday. which i didn't realise how sore i would be afterwards.have being trying to figure out how to put a post on her myself as i want to warn others of the pain. Going in for transfer later today.


----------

